# I can't get new tires/tubes to hold air



## dasho (Apr 8, 2002)

I am completely baffled about this situation:

I have a brand new set of Michelin Pro 3 Race ("service course"- whatever that means) which I mounted on rims.

I can't get either tire/tube to take air. I pump but the pressure gage doesn't rise. I hear air I've changed many tires over the years and have never run into anything like this.

Yesterday I couldn't get them to take air so I figured I screwed up the tubes somehow and changed over to new ones. Still no worky. The tires were very hard to get on but.....

When I pump I can hear the hissing of air all around the rim when I sqeeze the tire to look inside the rim. Could the tires be so tight they don't allow the tubes to inflate?

Anyone have a clue?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

Are you using tire levers to install the tire on the rim? If so, you may be pinching the tube. I know it can be hard, but always install without using tire levers. Tire levers are just for getting a tire off.

Either that or your pump is bad and isn't getting a good seal on the valve.

Tire won't stop the tube from inflating, or at least taking pressure.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Jwiffle said:


> Are you using tire levers to install the tire on the rim? If so, you may be pinching the tube. I know it can be hard, but always install without using tire levers. Tire levers are just for getting a tire off.
> 
> .



+1..that is my guess too


----------



## dasho (Apr 8, 2002)

*I tried installing by hand....*

It still won't hold air.

It looks to me like the inner lips of the tire are in there so tight the tube is pinched and may not be strong enough to expand.

I'm disappointed with Michelin - never had this happen before. Maybe I can heat the tires up and loosen them a bit.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

Take it to a shop and let us know what they say.


----------



## milkbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

Did you try pumping up the tubes outside the tire just to check your pump is still working okay and that the tubes are holding air?


----------



## roadboy (Apr 1, 2003)

Not michelins fault, not every rim is the same some fit alot tighter than others. Also are you running thicker rim tape i.e velox sometimes that can hurt tire installation because it does not let the bead fully seat in the rim cavity when your putting the tire on.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

dasho said:


> It looks to me like the inner lips of the tire are in there so tight the tube is pinched and may not be strong enough to expand.
> 
> I'm disappointed with Michelin - never had this happen before. Maybe I can heat the tires up and loosen them a bit.


There's absolutely no way a tire can keep a tube from accepting and holding air. If you blow air into the tube only to have it escape, the tube has a hole in it. There are several ways for the tube to have gotten that hole. The most common way for unridden tubes to get holes in them is for the hole to be (1) punched in by a tire lever when mounting a tight tire, and (2) be the result of a loud blow-out because of improper installation followed by an attempt at inflation.

Because you don't report a loud, explosion-like blow-out, my guess is alternative (1).


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I use Michelin tires almost exclusively. They're notoriously tight flitting. Try to put them on a Campy rim, and you've really got a job ahead of you. When I mount tires (always by hand - no tools) I squeeze the tire & tube with my fingers all around the circumference. This helps to work out any crimped spots in the tubes and also helps the bead seat more easily. When inflating I pump them up to ~ 80psi, check all the way around both sides of the rim to see that the bead is set correctly. I then deflate them to ~ 10-20psi and do the squeeze thing again. Then I inflate fully. I also like to use talcum powder on the inside of the tire. I sprinkle a little in then use my finger to spread it around. It acts as a dry lube to help prevent the tube from sticking to the tire.

If you're still having trouble I'd suggest either checking your pump, borrow someone else's, or, humiliating as it might be, take it to your LBS and have them try it.


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

I use Michelin P3R Tires exclusively with DT-Swiss RR-1.2 Rims and Michelin AirStop Tubes.
The tires go on easily by hand. I coat the tube with ArmorAll and inflate with my mouth. Install tube and slippery ArmorAll makes tire installation a breeze. I always check completely around the inside of the rim to make sure the tube is NOT caught before inflating.
Never had a problem as long as I don't use any levers. I only use a lever to remove a tire.


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

First, inflate the tube just enough to give it some shape before putting it into the tire. This helps make sure it's not getting pinched by the bead of the tire and you also know that the valve and pump are working properly. Once the tube is in and the bead is seated pinch both sides of the tire all the way around the rim and inspect the tube to make sure it's not pinched anywhere. Inflate enough to give the tire some shape and support and then inspect the bead again to make sure the tube isn't pinched. If all is well, inflate to desired pressure.

Did you make sure the valves were open on the tubes? Check the seals on your pump, they may be shot and leaking.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

I popped two tubes trying to install Pro 3 Race tires on Neuvation wheels. I was doing it by hand, but the tube would get pinched by the tire bead when installing (between the bead and the rim base) and would get a hole in it. They are indeed incredibly tight tires.


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

The Pro 3s do fit really tight, especially when new. I use them on most of my bikes and will take the time to go around both beads to be sure that I don't have the tube pinched before I try to inflate. If I do see the tube pinched by the bead, I work with it until the tube is free and inside the tire. Since I started doing that with the Pro 3s, I haven't blown a tube in quite a while. Taks a while, but cheaper and faster than mounting that second or third tube to get it right.


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

Throw 'em in the clothes dryer and warm 'em up first. Also, forget who mentioned it but Armor All works great to make them all slippery, tires and tubes.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

Pro3's are probably THE toughest tire I have ever mounted. And I've mounted my fair share. For some reason, they have very little give to them like other brands on the market.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

jmlapoint said:


> I use Michelin P3R Tires exclusively with DT-Swiss RR-1.2 Rims and Michelin AirStop Tubes.
> The tires go on easily by hand. I coat the tube with ArmorAll and inflate with my mouth. Install tube and slippery ArmorAll makes tire installation a breeze. I always check completely around the inside of the rim to make sure the tube is NOT caught before inflating.
> Never had a problem as long as I don't use any levers. I only use a lever to remove a tire.


I've thought of that but never done it. No long term negative effects on the rubber?


----------



## jkuo (Mar 30, 2008)

Wow, that is exactly my experience with Pro3 tires and Neuvation wheels, only I popped 4 tubes. 3 popped immediately and wouldn't hold air, and the 4th held until I had almost pumped it up and then went bang. I'm actually nervous about getting a flat somewhere now.



PlatyPius said:


> I popped two tubes trying to install Pro 3 Race tires on Neuvation wheels. I was doing it by hand, but the tube would get pinched by the tire bead when installing (between the bead and the rim base) and would get a hole in it. They are indeed incredibly tight tires.


----------



## suprcivic (Apr 10, 2009)

So What Was The Cause???


----------



## dasho (Apr 8, 2002)

I'm not sure - there was a leak on the opposite side of the valve and the other somewhere in the middle of the tube - maybe the tire levers.

I'm not going to mount these - I may just buy another brand. I can imagine flatting with these tires somewhere in the sticks and trying to get it off and back on. It isn't worth it.


----------

